# DIY Background on my 110 Gallon



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Already almost 20 hours in. Lots of carving and planning.
Stabbed myself 3 times already  But I think its really coming together.
I'll have weekly updates until the background is in the tank.
Let me know what you guys think.














































First Piece Almost Done!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

So... before you started carving it and yourself, that styrofoam was white?? Hope everything turns out All Better. It was probably a good thing you decided to use a knife instead of a propane torch like some have tried. Cuts heal faster. Looks like a promising start. Keep us posted.

By the way.....

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.as ... at=52&ap=1


----------



## Agnag (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good so far.... keep us posted


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> So... before you started carving it and yourself, that styrofoam was white?? Hope everything turns out All Better. It was probably a good thing you decided to use a knife instead of a propane torch like some have tried. Cuts heal faster. Looks like a promising start. Keep us posted.
> 
> By the way.....
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.as ... at=52&ap=1


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny!

Background looks go so far! I think that the great stuff is going to mess up the look for yah though. Maybe you can sand it off...Try 150 grit or maybe a little rougher to get rid of the protruding great stuff seams.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW you have Little feet for being so tall :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking good so far


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I'm still in the preliminaty stages of getting a rough feel of what my final shape will be. When im happy with it, i'll sand it a little to clean it up and then add some texture with an exacto and burn some texture in with a soldering iron.


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Update #1. Getting there, Still needs alot of work.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

The texture looks really good.

PS: I find it funny that people look at everything BUT the focus of the picture.


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

what kind of paint are you goiing to use? i think will try one for me newly aquired 130


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Going to be using Drylok to paint the background.


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Moreless complete the carving process.. Gonna be doing some sanding and adding come texture in certain areas.


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

*UPDATE*
Finished texturizing and its drylok time.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking very nice. :thumb:


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

What are all the black spots?


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

ksk_che_che said:


> What are all the black spots?


my guess would be from when he used a soldering iron to add the final touches....looks good though!


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup, the black spots were from the soldering iron.

*UPDATE*
Base color is on.


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks good from the lower angle.


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Think Im done with this. I don't want to over-do it at this point.
I'll silicone it into the tank next weekend.



















Let me know what you guys think so far.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

looks really good, cant wait to see it in the tank


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

wow nice color and shading, what type of substrate color are you going with?? :thumb: 
:drooling:


----------



## Benice (Jan 6, 2010)

Thinking of going with Pool Filter sand. Thats what I have in there right now and I like it.


----------



## ssacrew (Nov 25, 2009)

How much would you charge for a 48" x 20"?

Seriously. That looks hella good.


----------



## paradigmsk8er (Apr 13, 2009)

great shading on the colors-how did you manage it?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Reminds me of lava rock...Looks good :thumb:


----------



## TNFISHFAN (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been working on my BG, and neither LOWES or HOME DEPOT had the pink or blue styro in stock and I HAD to go with the white, which when i ran my "practice run" on, and found the texture of white when cut was still pretty nice once cement or DRYLOK was applied, I ran practice runs with both.


----------



## justinf67 (Jul 19, 2009)

In tank shots? :fish:


----------



## HeatherLuvsFishies (Mar 30, 2010)

That looks awesome!! cant wait to see it in the tank :thumb:


----------

